# Ralink RT2661 Unable to Connect to Wireless Network



## golfsam (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi-

I have a CompUSA MIMO Wireless PCI Adapter the Driver that came with it was old and failed to install. I found out that the card was actually a Ralink RT2661 and downloaded the newest Drivers from the Ralink Website.

The Router I have work and other computers connect.

The Card detects the Wireless Networks but fails to connect. I have removed all wireless security to see if that was the problem but still no go. I have tried using WZC from windows and the Ralink wireless manager and they both have the same problem discovering but not connecting to the network.

I downloaded NetStumbler and the AP kept dropping. I reverted back to SP2 and now with NetStumbler I have a constant connection. All Power management settings are set for the card to be on. The Ralink Statistics tab is showing that I am receiving frames with CRC error.

I've also tried both PCI slots to see if that was a problem but it is the same in both. I tried older driver versions but also no go.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

disable any firewalls



> I reverted back to SP2 and now with NetStumbler I have a constant connection.


From a Johnwill post

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.

*{ipconfig /all}*
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all

-> Start > run {search bar in Vista} > cmd > ipconfig /all
post back the results here

TWO Methods to do that - if you cannot access the internet with PC, then use method 2 to copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

*Method ONE -------------------------------------------------------------*
start > run {search bar in Vista} > cmd > ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*Method TWO -------------------------------------------------------------*

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*{Ping Tests}*

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
then:
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all

Post back the results

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.191.93.53*
post back results

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*{Device Manager}*
Post back the results in device manager
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > network adaptors, click on the + > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X
-------------------------------


----------



## golfsam (Feb 20, 2010)

Services:

Computer Browser was stopped and turned off after I turned it on. It had no listed dependencies.


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : alpro
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink MIMO Wireless LAN Card #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF


C:\Documents and Settings\Gradj>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Documents and Settings\Gradj>ping 209.191.93.53

Pinging 209.191.93.53 with 32 bytes of data:

Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.
Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 209.191.93.53:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


Device Manager Everything is Normal.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I find it curious that there is no wired Ethernet NIC, don't you have wired Ethernet capability in that machine?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Device Manager Everything is Normal.


can you list what is actually listed under network adapters please


----------



## golfsam (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry Yes I do. I had it turned off.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Gradj>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : alpro
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
 IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1
000Base-T Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-8C-85-15-EC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 20 februarie 2010 23:28:10
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 21 februarie 2010 23:28:10

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 8:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink MIMO Wireless LAN Card #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF

C:\Documents and Settings\Gradj>

Pinging google.com [74.125.39.103] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.39.103: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.39.103: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.39.103: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=53
Reply from 74.125.39.103: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 74.125.39.103:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 59ms, Maximum = 60ms, Average = 59ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Gradj>ping 192.168.1.254

Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Gradj>Ping 209.191.93.53

Pinging 209.191.93.53 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=195ms TTL=46
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=193ms TTL=46
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=194ms TTL=46
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=194ms TTL=46

Ping statistics for 209.191.93.53:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 193ms, Maximum = 195ms, Average = 194ms

I'm not sure where this 209.191.93.53 address is but the long ping time may be due to the long distance (Romania).








Attached is a picture of the Device manager with showing hidden devices checked. Uncheked it shows the Atheros Ethernet card and Ralink MIMO Wireless LAN card #3


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> 209.191.93.53


should be yahoo -

Thats all connected to the router and the internet - via the ethernet 
I assume thats working fine - correct

So we need to get the wireless now working
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Download and install
http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php

Then run the program and post a screen shot of the program running 
To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
---------------------------


----------



## golfsam (Feb 20, 2010)

I took a screen shot as you asked.

The first one is how it looked when I opened it up. The wireless network flashed up a couple times but I wasn't able to capture it. The rest of the time it was you see in the 'xirrux' screen shot.

When I switched from the Ralink Wireless configure To the WZC it also flashed up for a second but then disappeared. For the second screen shot I turned on NetStumbler and the the Wireless network was detected and stayed detected as you can see in the screen shot 'xirrus-2'


----------



## golfsam (Feb 20, 2010)

I was just checking to make sure everything was tight with the antenna and noticed that the signal strength was the same with and without the antenna plugged in.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's a bad sign, could there be an internal connection issue?


----------



## golfsam (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know. When I first installed the card I installed drivers only and had the same problem I only added the Ralink Configuration Tool later because I couldn't use the WZC.

The Ralink config tool shows the signal to be 42db but NetStumbler and Xirrus show it at 200+. With WZC it detects the network but has 0 signal.

I thought I might be too close to the router only a few feel so I moved away but that didn't help. It's strange though because with this card I pickup a neighbors signal occasionally that my laptop never picks up. If the antenna was totally bogus I wouldn't think it would pickup something that my laptop couldn't.

Personally I think it's a bad card and would get something else but the organization I'm volunteering with requires I go through the IT department (which is 5 hours away so no real support) and this is what they sent. This is the second one; the first card, of the same make, was truly bogus.

Lastly have you heard of putting up an omni directional antenna connected to nothing between the router and Card (in a triangle actually) to boost signal. Once we get the card working we have a bit of distance to work over. I had hoped for a directional antenna but instead I got a 5db antenna to add to the router and an 8db omni antenna i was told to install between the router and card to make a triangle. The antenna is not wired to anything though. I searched for passive antenna info but didn't find anything. 

-Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think that sounds like an *old wives' tale* to me. 

I'd use a directional antenna, I'm partial to this one, since I got it cheap and it works really well: Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna


----------



## golfsam (Feb 20, 2010)

Been a couple weeks since I last posted. Moving forward slowly.

I am trying to get this computer in a network without internet as it is in a site with no internet. I finally managed to get it to connect to the router. I assigned a static IP but it also worked without one. Now my problem seem to be that I don't have a Physical/MAC address. I pinged the router and another computer on the network with no luck.

C:\Documents and Settings\Gradj>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : alpro
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1
000Base-T Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-8C-85-15-EC

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink MIMO Wireless LAN Card #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.105
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Gradj>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Gradj>ping 192.168.1.20

Pinging 192.168.1.20 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.20:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Gradj>getmac

Physical Address Transport Name
=================== ==========================================================
00-1E-8C-85-15-EC Media disconnected
FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF \Device\Tcpip_{84548F22-F5AE-4FF2-8C5B-99C002DA00ED}

C:\Documents and Settings\Gradj>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, that's not really a valid MAC address, since that is a broadcast address. That would be valid in a DHCP request packet, but not as your MAC address of the NIC! 

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## golfsam (Feb 20, 2010)

Ran those commands but still the same problem. 

Do you think this card is ok? If not, can you recommend a cheap wireless NIC that will work well with the D-Link DGL-4300.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, most any wireless NIC will connect to that router. I'm still confused as to the issue with your wireless card.


----------



## golfsam (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah i wish i had another desktop to try it on but the rest of the computers are laptops. Could it be a driver issue?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It could be the driver, see if you can find a different version.


----------

